# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 05/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*Khuyến mại cho gia đình - Muine Bay Resort*

Giá chỉ: 2.200.000 VND/2 người

* Bao gồm:

01 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Family (tối đa 02 người lớn và 02 trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi).01 bữa ăn tối theo thực đơn cho 02 người lớn và 02 trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi.Quà cho trẻ em lúc nhận phòng.Miễn phí trà, café và bánh tại khu vực riêng của resort từ 15:00 – 17:00 hàng ngày.Miễn phí 01 tour du lịch Đồi Cát (theo lịch của resort).Miễn phí xe buýt từ resort ra thành phố Phan Thiết và ngược lại (theo lịch trình của resort).Miễn phí wifi, hồ bơi, sân tennis (từ 07:00 – 17:00 hàng ngày).Giảm 30% nâng hạng phòng.Giảm 20% dịch vụ giặt ủi tại resort.Giảm 20% dịch vụ Spa tại resort.Giảm 10% dịch vụ ăn uống tại resortGiảm 10% dịch vụ nước uống trong phòng

Điều kiện:
Không áp dụng chung với các khuyến mại khác.Phụ thu ngày lễ: 30/4/2014:1.800.000VND/phòng/đêm – bữa tối theo thực đơn sẽ được thay đổi thành bữa tối gala buffet đặc biệt 1/5/2014: 450.000VND/phòng/đêmChương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 30/6/2014. (không áp dụng ngày 30/4/2014 – 3/5/2014, 2/9/2014).

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Khuyến mãi trọn gói - Thái Hòa Mũi Né Resort*

Giá chỉ: 3,199,000 VND/2 người

* Bao gồm:
03 ngày 02 đêm lưu trú ở Bungalow Superior tại Thái Hoà Mũi Né Resort.Nước uống welcome khi khách đến nhận phòng.03 bữa ăn sáng - trưa và tối mỗi ngày dành cho 2 khách tại nhà hàng của Thai Hoa Mui Ne Resort. Thực đơnthay đổi và cho khách chọn lựa.02 nước suối miễn phí, trà và cà phê trong phòng.Nâng cấp lên Bungalow Pool Front chỉ với VND 200,000/đêm hoặc Bungalow Beach Front chỉ với VND 450,000/đêm.Sử dụng hồ bơi, internet, wifi miễn phí.

Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng từ ngày 5/5/2014 - 31/10/2014

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Hưởng tuần trăng mật tại Sunrise Hội An*

Giá chỉ: 10.479.000 VND/2 người

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm cho hai người tại Phòng DeluxeĂn sáng hàng ngày cho 2 ngườiMiễn phí đưa đón sân bay với xe riêngMột chai rượu vang đỏMột bữa ăn tối lãng mạn nến trên bãi biển cho hai ngườiMiễn phí 60 Massage toàn thân cho cặp vợ chồng tại Bodyworks Spa

* Điều kiện:
Khuyến mãi này không gộp chung với các khuyến mãi khácƯu đãi đêm tiếp theo 2.100.000VND++/phòng/đêmNâng cấp lên Sunrise Suites và Villas của resort với giá đặc biệtPhụ phí mùa cao thêm sẽ được áp dụng phù hợpChương trình được áp dụng đến 31/03/2015

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Khuyến mại trăng mật tại khách sạn Blue Moon*

Giá chỉ: 3579221 VND/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:

02 đêm nghỉ với thiết kế phòng lãng mạn đặc biệt dành cho cặp đôiĐưa và đón từ sân bay.Hoa tươi và giỏ trái cây trong phòngHoa hồng trên giường.Bữa ăn tối lãng mạn dưới ánh nến và hoaMiễn phí sử dụng hồ bơi, phòng tập gymMiễn phí phòng tắm hơi (từ 2.00pm - 10.00 pm)Nửa ngày tham quan thành phố (1 trong 2 gói sau :Smile:  
Gói 1: Vườn hoa thành phố, đồi mộng mơ, làng tranh thêu XQ
Gói 2: Đồi Robin, Thiền viện Trúc Lấm, Hồ Tuyền Lâm, Thác Datanla.

* Điều kiện:
Chưong trình diễn ra đến hết ngày 31/12/2015Chương trình không áp dụng vào các ngày lễ và không gộp chung với các chương trình khuyến mãi khác.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Đảo Bled - Hòn đảo nổi xinh đẹp giữa hồ ở Slovenia* 

Nằm ở hồ Bled- đất nước Slovenia, có một hòn đảo nhỏ xinh nhưng đã thu hút hàng nghìn lượt du khách năm nay nhờ khí hậu trong lành và cảnh quan mê hồn. Hòn đảo Bled, cùng tên với hồ nước có hình dáng như giọt nước mắt khi nhìn từ trên cao, là hòn đảo tự nhiên duy nhất trên quốc gia không tiếp giáp biển này. Với vẻ đẹp thần tiên, cả bốn mùa trong năm, Bled đều hút du khách. 

Tòa nhà lớn nhất trên đảo và có thể chiêm ngưỡng từ xa là nhà thờ Assumption of Mary Pilgrimage. Trước đó, người ta đồn rằng có một đền thờ nữ thần của người Bắc u ở đây. Đó là Ziva, nữ thần tượng trưng cho tình yêu và sinh sản. Cũng tại đây, du khách có thể rung chiếc chuông ước thần kỳ và tương truyền điều ước của họ sẽ thành sự thật. 

Một điểm quyến rũ khác gần hồ Bled là lâu đài cùng tên được xây dựng vào thời Trung Cổ, được xem là biểu tượng của thành phố, tọa lạc trên vách đá cao sừng sững, nằm ở phía bắc hướng mặt tiền ra hồ nước xanh ngọc tuyệt đẹp. 

Ngày nay, hồ Bled là một địa điểm khá phổ biến cho những người đam mê môn thể thao chèo thuyền. Đây còn là chủ nhà đăng cai các môn chèo thuyền vô địch thế giới.


*HOTEL JELOVICA*

Giá phòng: từ $86/phòng/đêm 

Địa chỉ: Cesta Svobode 8, 4260 Bled 

Vị trí: Nằm trong một khu spa bên Hồ Bled ở Khu Phố Cổ của thị trấn Bled, Hotel Jelovica nằm gần một trung tâm hội nghị. Nhà hàng tại đây có quầy bar và sân hiên mùa hè




*HOTEL KRIM*

Giá phòng: từ $75/phòng/đêm 

Địa chỉ: Ljubljanska 7, 4260 Bled 

Vị trí: gần trung tâm Bled, cách hồ Bled 100m.

----------

